# Kenneth Branagh to Direct Thor?



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I heard some strange news today - stranger still considering I just put up a new Thor avatar. It seems Kenneth Branagh is in discussions to direct Thor - a movie based on the Marvel Superhero/Norse God due for release in 2010.

I personally am pretty excited about that, I love Thor, his new comic is as really good read, epecially in trade and apparently the movie will concentrate on Thor's adventures in Asgard - could be good news for fantasy fans if Branagh does take this job.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 1, 2008)

I know his name (Branagh) from his various productions of Shakespeare's works. But if those are any indication to the quality of Thor then I am very very excited! Keep me updated please!


----------



## Gilthoniel (Oct 1, 2008)

His Hamlet?! 
Amaaaazing!

My english teacher put it on for our english class in the lecture theatre one evening. At the beginning of the evening we were all laughing and gung ho, by the end every single one of us, including the 7 guys, were all in tears...


----------



## Mike (Oct 1, 2008)

That would be truly amazing. I hope he does become director. I hope he ends up directing the new Conan movie as well.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 1, 2008)

I completely agree Gilthoniel. I love how every act and scene is included. You get the full effect of Shakespeare's works. Like everyone says, they were meant to be performed.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

No way! Great news, Turgon! I've always loved Thor myself, his monologues were some of Stan Lee's best work, in my opinion.

Just checked IMDB and awesomely enough, the actor that looks to get the part of Thor is Karl Urban! Woot!


----------



## Thorin (Oct 2, 2008)

Branagh is the master of interpreting Shakespeare's work for the silver screen no doubt! I loved Much Ado About Nothing as well as Hamlet.

Doing Thor would be an interesting project for him considering his normal choice of adaptations for the screen.

I would LOVE to see him do Taming of the Shrew and MacBeth, though.

Now if you want to make a movie out of a comic book character, Sgt. Rock is WAYY overdue!! Go Easy Company!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 2, 2008)

> by chrysophalax
> _Just checked IMDB and awesomely enough, the actor that looks to get the part of Thor is Karl Urban! Woot!_


 
That’s great news. Another great fantasy flick to look forward to . I was wondering when I would see Éomer again. Perfect part for him.

_“I would cut off your head, dwarf, if it stood but a little higher from the ground.”_


----------



## Thorin (Oct 2, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Just checked IMDB and awesomely enough, the actor that looks to get the part of Thor is Karl Urban! Woot!



Urban doesn't strike me as a 'Norse' warrior. Nope..Not doing it for me.

Now the guy from the 13th Warrior with Antonio Banderas who gets poisoned and dies on that throne at the end...HE would make a great Thor!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

WHAT? I mean...WHAT? Urban and his chiselled features are perfect for the God of Thunder!

Antonio Banderas..." 'ello...my nahme ees Torrr." Hmmm.


----------



## Thorin (Oct 2, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> WHAT? I mean...WHAT? Urban and his chiselled features are perfect for the God of Thunder!
> 
> Antonio Banderas..." 'ello...my nahme ees Torrr." Hmmm.



Umm...Chiseled? I don't know what face you're looking at but I would call him more 'moon face myself'. You need Nordic features for Thor.

Apparently you didn't read my post very carefully. I didn't say Antonio Banderas should be Thor. I was using him to familiarize people with the movie which contained one of the Viking warriors there that would be perfect for Thor. He was the leader of the warriors.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Oct 2, 2008)

Moon face!

Thorin, you just voiced what I've been thinking ever since he first assaulted my screen!


----------



## Turgon (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not sure Urban would make a great Thor - he doesn't really have the physique for it in my opinion. But I like him as Eomer - and I'd rather have a good actor in the role rather than a muscled-bound action star. 

A lot of people are wondering which role (if any) Branagh would take himself were he take the director's chair. He could play a good Loki, given his Shakespearean roles, Iago for springs to mind immediately: Loki is the consummate schemer. Though also in the current Marvel Comic - a woman...

Also Fandral - of The Warriors Three - who a few years ago Branagh could have played brilliantly. Really reminds me of his look in Hamlet. Also the Volstagg (the big guy in the background) would have been perfect for Branagh stalwart Brian Blessed a few years back.


----------



## annadelc (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow... love the outfits. Well, the guy is very nice too but, my husband is peeking over my shoulder...LOL

Anna del C.
Author of "The Elf and the Princess"
and "Trouble in the Elf City"


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the last I heard Branagh had signed on for this and I am really looking forward to what comes out of it. Thor is currently one of my favourite reads (the comic - I am a born again comic geek) Under the the pen of J Michael Straczinsky it is probably the best comic around at the moment and has just returned to it's original numbering with issue 600. Fantastic stuff. Get you to your local bookshop and pick up a copy of Straczinsky and Copiel's masterpiece. We have had 13 issues of the latest series so far and nary a superhero brawl to be seen (well about three) instead the writer concentrates on the actual politics of the Norse Pantheon and the strange fact that Asgard has been relocated to Oklahoma! Sounds stupid huh? It's bloody awesome!!!

I say thee nay! 

Or as Thor speaks quite normally these days.

Whatever....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

I've only ever seen one film that featured Branagh - and only as an actor, not the director - and that's _How to Kill Your Neighbor's Dog_. Really fun, quirky, intelligent little movie, though I don't know if it's anything to go by in this topic!


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2009)

As I've said from the beginning Ithers, with Branagh directing this, we are going to get either the best superhero movie of all time - or the worse - either way it is going to be worth watching!!


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2009)

As a side note - I've always thought Stan Lee's work on the Marvel Universe was the one thing that came close to matching Tolkien's work on Middle-earth (albeit with some help). If you think that Stan Lee gave us a mythos that includes Spiderman, Doctor Strange, Thor, Ironman, The Avengers, The Hulk, The Fantastic Four, The X-men and so on - a universe that still exists nearly fifty years on - well that is quite a feat!


----------

